# 43 lber last night!



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Caught it about 30 minutes after OSU got played like a fiddle
43 lbs caught on live bullhead.My cousin also caught a 5 lber
on a live bluegill


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice one,joe.looks like the bigguns have put the feedbag on.get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice fish, that's a bruiser! It's head is huge....


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Another awesome catch. WTG.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Flathead..........................Doc


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Once again, great catch. They seem to have been turning back on up here too.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

<------------- Jealous!! Great catch.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Joey looks like you are off an running, good fish.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice Fish!!! Did you catch it in a river or lake?


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

thats what im talkin about...where did ya pull him out of?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

C.O.CATFISH said:


> thats what im talkin about...where did ya pull him out of?


Do you want an exact location in a pm or you want me to post it so everyone to see????


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

nice fish!!...i have yet to hook into one this year...that makes me want to get out more lol


----------

